# Vancouver mini meet



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

It's been a while since the last time we did a Vancouver meet (BC).
Just wondering if you guys want to come out a bit for a cruise/pictures whatnot since the weather has been consistently sunny these few days.
May 9th:
QE Park top parking lot @ 5 p.m.
At around 5:30, we will be leaving to Horshoe Bay via Marine Way
Then we'll go through Whycliff/Caufield, through the British properties, and then head to Park Royal for dinner or to be decided on the day

We'll probably stop here and there where we see fit to take pictures.
1. melstrom
2. Opcomm - waiting for reply
3. LM Spec
4. thea3kid - Joining up later
5. knavinusa
6. A33333
7. Vanquish


_Modified by melstrom at 2:32 AM 5-9-2009_

2012 Meet
When: May 19th @ 2pm
Where: BCIT Student
What: Cruise to Mission backroads
Who:
1. melstrom
2. lm spec + friend
3. Biff2bart
4. b2basic-Peter


----------



## Opcomm (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Vancouver mini meet (melstrom)*

If it was into the valley a little I could probably swing it. Any location ideas? I have a camera and know how to use it.
Ideally, for light you'd want to be as far away from noon as possible but still light out. This time of year that leaves sunset, unless people really want to get together between 5AM to 7AM.
Mike
http://www.photos.michaelvictory.com


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I was planning to see the feedback from the community first before we decide on a route/location.
Tips appreciated. I was thinking we start late afternoon and find a location to meet/mingle. Then onto the cruise; maybe to a good photo location. Afterwards will be based on who wants to stay for something like dinner and a little more night shots.


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (melstrom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *melstrom* »_I was planning to see the feedback from the community first before we decide on a route/location.
Tips appreciated. I was thinking we start late afternoon and find a location to meet/mingle. Then onto the cruise; maybe to a good photo location. Afterwards will be based on who wants to stay for something like dinner and a little more night shots.

Hey Melstrom,
Ironically I was thinking of starting up a thread as well, as it's been a while! 
I cannot do it on May 2nd, how about May 9th?
As for route suggestion, maybe meet say at QE Park Parking lot and cruise into Horseshoe Bay Ferry Terminal?


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'll accommodate for that. Date is pretty flexible - Originally what I had in mind was before start their summer courses and I was going to give a little bit more notice but there wasn't a day where I was spending less than 8 hours on studying for the past few weeks.
We'll wait for others to chime in and then we'll take it on from there.


----------



## ryamin (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Vancouver mini meet (melstrom)*

I'd like to meet but May 2 is no good for me, pretty much any other weekend will work.


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm def. up for the idea of a meet! I still have yet meet more other a3 people! As or right now, I'm pretty flexible for the date and place, but I'll need a confirmed date to be more sure if I'm able to join!


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LM Spec* »_
As for route suggestion, maybe meet say at QE Park Parking lot and cruise into Horseshoe Bay Ferry Terminal?

I was actually thinking Oakridge to Horshoe Bay, and the Marine on the way back. Right on!
Since 2nd doesn't work for most people at the moment, let's set it for the 9th for now.


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (melstrom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *melstrom* »_
I was actually thinking Oakridge to Horshoe Bay, and the Marine on the way back. Right on!
Since 2nd doesn't work for most people at the moment, let's set it for the 9th for now.

Hi Melstrom,
Maybe edit your thread and put a sign up list on it.


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

the route sounds good, but it also depends what time too i guess for me i have work till 5 on the 9th , but if its after 5 im totally up for it!


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

actually what about May 16th? its the long weekend during that week


----------



## knavinusa (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm in. Sounds like fun.








1. melstrom
2. Opcomm - to be decided
3. LM Spec
4. ryamin
5. saulz
6. thea3kid - If May 9, after 5
7. knavinusa


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (thea3kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thea3kid* »_actually what about May 16th? its the long weekend during that week

That's the Victoria Day Long weekend. Best to keep it on the 9th as I think some members would go out of town on the 16th.


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

A few more might be coming - I just need to confirm with them.
Updated first post


----------



## Vanquish (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Vancouver mini meet (melstrom)*

Put me down as a maybe











_Modified by Vanquish at 1:41 AM 5/2/2009_


----------



## A33333 (Jul 27, 2008)

i'll go~
1. melstrom
2. Opcomm - to be decided
3. LM Spec
4. ryamin
5. saulz
6. thea3kid - If May 9, after 5
7. knavinusa
8. A33333


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

Updated with route and time - if there's any adjustments anybody wants to make, chime up.
Whoever has 2 ways/FRS, please bring them. It will eliminate any communication problems throughout the cruise.


_Modified by melstrom at 6:16 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

Man, I don't think I'll be able to go that day...early mother's day lunch/dinner...guess I can only come on the next meet
Have Fun! Hope to see you all next time!


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Let us know if you decide to make it.
Updated list and checked the weather. Should be sunny on Friday and Saturday.
Wash your cars Friday!


----------



## garyho88 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (melstrom)*

Thank you for your note on my car. How you know my car park over there? You work there?


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hah, it worked - sorry I had to leave a note like that; I couldn't think of any other way to let you know.
I'm there quite often and park near the top. I've actually spotted your car quite a few times when you were leaving.
Are you interested in coming?


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Who's up for dinner that night since it'll be a little late after we're all done.
We'll most likely hit up Cactus club at park royal as Ken suggested


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Vancouver mini meet (melstrom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *melstrom* »_
May 9th:
We will be meeting at Oakridge/QE Park (Decided based on weather) at 5
At 5:30, we will be leaving to Horshoe Bay via Marine Way
Then we'll go through Whycliff/Caufield, through the British properties, and then head to Park Royal for dinner or to be decided on the day


Hey Melstrom,
When will you let us know whether to meet at Oakridge vs. QE Park?


----------



## ryamin (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Vancouver mini meet (melstrom)*

Sorry guys, dont think I'll be able to make it there anymore. I got tickets to the Canucks game. If I have time to swing by the meeting place before you leave I will.


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

Seems like it's sunny tomorrow. QE park, shall we?
I'm not familiar with the park though, do you have any suggestions where we can meet with a little more space so we're not attracting any unwanted attention?
Updated OP


----------



## Vanquish (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (melstrom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *melstrom* »_Seems like it's sunny tomorrow. QE park, shall we?
I'm not familiar with the park though, do you have any suggestions where we can meet with a little more space so we're not attracting any unwanted attention?
Updated OP


What about the big parking lot at the top of the park? (entrance ramp is across the restaurant). 
Here' a map: http://vancouver.ca/parks/park...P.jpg


_Modified by Vanquish at 11:14 PM 5/8/2009_


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sounds good!
Hopefully the weather is good tomorrow.
Don't forget to try and bring your two ways.


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (melstrom)*

Turnout was good. The weather was awesome and so was the scene on the way to the park. Thanks Ken for leading - we can probably do BP next time. Here are some of the pictures before I head to bed.
Thanks for coming out guys!


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

Bump. Anyone from Vancouver still alive? Weather slowly turning warm - come out for a bit?


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

yeah im interested. i wonder how many of us are on this forum. tons of a3s out there but theyre all mostly stock. how bout an early may meet?


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

That's what I was thinking - sometime early May. It's been years I haven't got to see the A3 peeps out here.

Bumped into LMSpec last week but that was it.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Depending on my family schedule, I could possibly nip up there to meet you guys. I did meet LM Spec on the H&R cruise to Mt. Baker last summer.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

i guess i'm a vancouver-ite now too so i'll try to roll out if i have the day free. :beer:


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

melstrom said:


> That's what I was thinking - sometime early May. It's been years I haven't got to see the A3 peeps out here.
> 
> Bumped into LMSpec last week but that was it.


Hey, good to see you too last week. Yes we have to meet up, it has been too long already, we've owned our car for 4 years now if you can believe it. If it is early may it will have to be the 2nd week onwards.


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

yes, its been too long, im def down for a meet. btw, anyone know of where i can use a vagcom for free??  wanting to disable my drl's again


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

saulz said:


> yes, its been too long, im def down for a meet. btw, anyone know of where i can use a vagcom for free??  wanting to disable my drl's again


I don't know of a free source, but Blitzkrieg Autowerks in Vancouver can help you.


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

Oops, haven't checked this thread in a few days.
If we meet up soon, I'll bring a cable and you can do all the VAGcomming you'd like.

Late April early May?


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

im good!! in summer mode alrdy haha...thanks in advance!!


----------



## hogdogz (May 23, 2006)

If I wasn't in Nova Scotia and my car wasn't in storage I'd totally be there. Next time for sure!


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey Vancouver people!

Looking for a good tuning shop in town - anyone have any suggestions? I know of HPA of course, but also looking for reputable APR dealer.

If I'm around, could be into joining meet up in May... 

Thx!


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

Shift will be your best bet, although RPI is an APR dealer as well
http://www.shiftautosport.ca/


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm def down for a meet too after I get my car running in proper shape!


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

yeah goto shift they dont charge labor


seems like we have sufficient people.

lets set a date and place?


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

I suck. I haven't been keeping up with vortex as often lately. 
If you don't already have me on FB, send me a PM with your name and I'll search you up.  

603a3 
biff2bart 
gChow


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

what if i dont use fb :screwy:


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

No worries. I'll keep this place updated from time to time. So far May 5th is out, so it's the 12th or the 19th. 

Location TBD - got any suggestions?


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

either is fine with me 

day or night? 

we can do seawall lots if during the day or granville island lots during the night 

or any rona lots would do also


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

Like last time, I'm thinking we go for a drive - something long and fun. 

Then we'd probably grab food and perhaps meet up with those who can't make it for a cruise. Perhaps a restaurant @ Granville island? 

I did Crow's nest last year and it was pretty relaxing on a good day. Sumas mountain was also pretty good, but not sure about the traffic during daytime.


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey - I'm game for this, but I have NO idea what this entails? Is it literally we meet up, check out each others' cars, go for a drive, grab some food and a coke (beer) hang out for a bit, chat about cars, etc...? 

A half dozen or so A3s driving around would be pretty cool  

May 12th or 19th should be OK for me.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

oh yah i thought this was a meet?

a drive.. maybe depends to where

set a date! im fine with 12th and 19th too


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

biff2bart said:


> Hey - I'm game for this, but I have NO idea what this entails? Is it literally we meet up, check out each others' cars, go for a drive, grab some food and a coke (beer) hang out for a bit, chat about cars, etc...?
> 
> A half dozen or so A3s driving around would be pretty cool
> 
> May 12th or 19th should be OK for me.


That's what we did last time around. It turned out pretty well. I think we met up at QE park afternoon. Cruised down to lighthouse park, took a break there. Then we headed back to N. Van for some food.

Just sit around and chill talk about anything really. I've been busy with school lately, but I'm going to plan it out a bit over the next few days for what routes we can take.

I'll keep you guys in the loop.


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

melstrom said:


> Perhaps a restaurant @ Granville island?


Granville Island is super packed in the spring and summer time. We can try horseshoe bay like last time for dinner.


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

One of the routes I had in mind. 

http://g.co/maps/4uasw 

For a route like this we can probably meet at Ikea Coquitlam for some quick hotdog fix BCIT then cruise out. Cruise back into N.Van for food and then perhaps a short trip out to Stanley Park and call it a day. 

I was also thinking about Pipeline Road in Coquitlam may be a good alternative, but I'm not sure how that road works. If I get a chance I'll test both of those out. Turns out it's :thumbdown: 

Let's set this for the 12th unless something, eh?


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave: 

Hopefully you guys are still alive. Weather is awesome for a drive tomorrow.

Not sure what area everybody is coming from. The plan is meeting at BCIT lots (haven't decided which one yet) since we are going to jump on highway 1 out to Mission.

It'll take about 40 minutes to our destination, and about another 40 minutes for the drive itself.

If we're going to be going the full afternoon, hopefully we can head out at around 2 and back into Vancouver by around 5ish 6 for food.

We could do a slow park drive or whatever people are still up for afterwards so we can decide later.

That's all I have for you guys for now. Hopefully everybody can make it (don't want to miss this; just as good as N.Van marine way if not better)

I suck at checking this thread so if you want to get in touch with me, email me at my user name at gmail and I'll hand out my number.

I'll confirm everything tonight one last time and will check back up until tomorrow morning.

:beer:


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

:facepalm:

Welp. I guess everyone is pretty occupied for today; not much confirmation going on - so I will have to postpone or just cancel for today unfortunately.

Hopefully next turnout will have more input and better turnout


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

melstrom said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Welp. I guess everyone is pretty occupied for today; not much confirmation going on - so I will have to postpone or just cancel for today unfortunately.
> 
> Hopefully next turnout will have more input and better turnout


Just tentatively make it for next Saturday and give us a few days' advance notice. I'll come and I'm sure others will if we have more than one evening in advance to schedule. If people don't check this thread every 12 hours, they probably would miss the decision to hold it today.

I agree - the weather today is awesome, but perhaps a bit more planning would help?

How about this: tentatively set the date for May 19th, at your 2pm meeting place (BCIT I think you said)? Give us a specific location so we know where to meet. PM us with your cell number so that we can track you down if we are stupid and get lost  And, we just set a "Sun=Go, Cloudy=Go, Rain=NoGo" policy from the start.

That way, everyone knows that the meet is on but can make provisions to check the thread the morning of the meet to see if it's been cancelled. 

Your route sounds good and I'm sure it would be a blast to have a bunch of us just driving together.

I've never done one of these group drives before, so I have no idea how many people come out: 3? 6? 20? But, I know that it would be a lot more fun with more than 2 or 3 of us and at least a half dozen or so. Some in advance planning will be required to make that happen.

Thanks for taking this on and let us know what you decide!


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

No kidding. It was pretty bad notice on my part, but I seem to have lost track of the crowd as well.

I don't mind setting it for next week (19th). I just need people to make some indication they're okay for the day - people might have missed my post April asking for the 12th. Probably thread gets pushed down too far each day.

Enough bantering here and let's try again for the 19th. 

BCIT Student Parking B at 2pm tentative rain or shine
http://www.bcit.ca/files/about/pdf/campus_map_bby_feb_2012.pdf

Plenty of notice and I'll try to stay on top of everything this time. PM me if you want my #





biff2bart said:


> Just tentatively make it for next Saturday and give us a few days' advance notice. I'll come and I'm sure others will if we have more than one evening in advance to schedule. If people don't check this thread every 12 hours, they probably would miss the decision to hold it today.
> 
> I agree - the weather today is awesome, but perhaps a bit more planning would help?
> 
> ...


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

melstrom said:


> No kidding. It was pretty bad notice on my part, but I seem to have lost track of the crowd as well.
> 
> I don't mind setting it for next week (19th). I just need people to make some indication they're okay for the day - people might have missed my post April asking for the 12th. Probably thread gets pushed down too far each day.
> 
> ...


Sorry - I didn't mean to come across as criticizing and if I did, that wasn't my intent. It was more that planning these kinds of things are kind of like trying herd cats 

I'll see you at 2pm next Saturday assuming it's going ahead.

Thanks for organizing!


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

melstrom,

would it be helpful if we have a sign up list for the 19th?


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes it would.

1. melstrom
2.
3.
4.
5.

Also updated first post; will update that hopefully every day.
We will pretty much be set if we have 3 people at the very least heading out to Mission


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

updated



melstrom said:


> Yes it would.
> 
> 1. melstrom
> 2. lm spec
> ...


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

biff2bart said:


> Sorry - I didn't mean to come across as criticizing and if I did, that wasn't my intent.


No offence taken :beer: PM me if you want my number.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

well i thought i could make this meet but i cant

i payed my deposit for new wheels 3 months ago for rotiforms. still hasnt arrived and no definite date or answer from them.

i cant make the drive because ive been driving on 2 bad wheels for the past 3 months hoping for the new ones to come in time.

have fun guys.


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

1. melstrom
2. lm spec
3. Biff2bart
4.
5.


----------



## b2basic (Jan 26, 2012)

1. melstrom
2. lm spec
3. Biff2bart
4.b2basic-Peter
5.


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

604a3 said:


> well i thought i could make this meet but i cant
> 
> i payed my deposit for new wheels 3 months ago for rotiforms. still hasnt arrived and no definite date or answer from them.
> 
> ...


Wow - that sucks.

I could lend you my winter wheels for a day, or my factory 18" rims (that I'm selling without tires) - ha ha!


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

604a3 said:


> well i thought i could make this meet but i cant
> 
> i payed my deposit for new wheels 3 months ago for rotiforms. still hasnt arrived and no definite date or answer from them.


Which ones? And where are you getting them from?


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

biff2bart said:


> Wow - that sucks.
> 
> I could lend you my winter wheels for a day, or my factory 18" rims (that I'm selling without tires) - ha ha!


i might take them depending on which factory ones youre talking about

i have the tires ready too! pm me




and 



i ordered blqs from shift autosport. theyre great with keeping up with the order but rotiform has given them the runaround on timeline and when its supposed to come. never replying to their messages. just a terrible experience for me. 

shift autosport :thumbup:

rotiform :thumbdown:


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

604a3 said:


> i might take them depending on which factory ones youre talking about
> 
> i have the tires ready too! pm me




You have PM


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

can't wait...gonna be a great sunny Saturday....gonna detail the car after work!


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

Pf. Going there with a dirty car unless I have time to clean it up a bit tomorrow.

Going to put in new coil packs and sparks tomorrow morning to clear out my misfiring before I head out.

I've PMed my number to people. Make sure you let me know who you are if you're going to text me.

604a3, give us an update to whether or not you got things figured out and if you're coming along.

:beer:


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

melstrom said:


> Going to put in new coil packs and sparks tomorrow morning to clear out my misfiring before I head out.
> 
> :beer:


I got new.ignition coils a few months ago. Never fails. That the coil pack would fail 1.5 months after. The warranty runs out


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

no i cant make it

wheels come in a week and half


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

604a3 said:


> no i cant make it
> 
> wheels come in a week and half


Next time. Plenty of chances during the summer for other group meets.

Meet location is here @ 2pm
Sorry for raping your monitors.


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

3 car turnout, but we still had tons of fun. Until next time... 

And the pics from my other lens went down the drain - they were all MF, plus I couldn't see anything in the sun. 

:beer:


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

Anyone from Vancouver going to Leavenworth ? Waterwerks?


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

thea3kid said:


> Anyone from Vancouver going to Leavenworth ? Waterwerks?


 Haven't looked into it at all, but should be a negative for me.


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

melstrom said:


> 3 car turnout, but we still had tons of fun. Until next time...
> 
> And the pics from my other lens went down the drain - they were all MF, plus I couldn't see anything in the sun.
> 
> :beer:


 Hi Pictures don't load, can you please check? 

Thanks.


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

thea3kid said:


> Anyone from Vancouver going to Leavenworth ? Waterwerks?


 Hi, 

Is the Leavenworth trip put on by H&R Springs? I don't see anything on their website.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

whos scuba blue is that with that? 

any chance you were at la casa saturday evening enjoying some gelato? may have saw you in your car. woulda said whadddup but i was with the fam. 

:thumbup:


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

gCHOW said:


> whos scuba blue is that with that?
> 
> any chance you were at la casa saturday evening enjoying some gelato? may have saw you in your car. woulda said whadddup but i was with the fam.
> 
> :thumbup:


 Yes that was me! I was coming by to pick up my wife and her friends...I take it you were the white A3 with Washington plates? 

not to sound paticular but my car color is ocean blue.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

LM Spec said:


> Yes that was me! I was coming by to pick up my wife and her friends...I take it you were the white A3 with Washington plates?
> 
> not to sound paticular but my car color is ocean blue.


 yes, white A3 with washington plates. 

lol, my bad! i actually almost wrote brilliant blue. haha... anyways, your cars looking good man! i'll try to come out to some of the meets next time if i'm in BC. :thumbup:


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone up for a GTG and / or cruise this summer?


----------



## KiltedCasper (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd be down... just have to wash my filthy ride first.


----------



## Keywork v1.8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm living out in Seattle these days, but got some family and friends in BC. If something gets planned, i'll probably show up!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Any excuse to drive two hours and drink Canadian beer works for me if us Yanks are invited.


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone from the 604 is going down to port townsend cruise this year? 

www.porttownsendcruise.com


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

LM Spec said:


> Just wondering if anyone from the 604 is going down to port townsend cruise this year?
> 
> www.porttownsendcruise.com


Check out my port Townsend thread. Lets get a head count and car description.


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

Bump. Everybody alive and doing well?


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

melstrom said:


> Bump. Everybody alive and doing well?


Doing great :thumbup:


Just saying, if you Vancouver guys get lonely, the Vancouver Audi Club has meets typically every 2nd Thursday in Coquitlam, often even every week.

Find details on: http://www.vancouveraudiclub.ca/


Cheers,


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

Bronco said:


> Doing great :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Just saying, if you Vancouver guys get lonely, the Vancouver Audi Club has meets typically every 2nd Thursday in Coquitlam, often even every week.
> ...


For sure. I have been to a few meets, good fun and relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

I have plans most Thursdays, but I'll rearrange something.

Been away from car meets for ages -- interested to see what it's like again.


----------

